# Jumping in to say hello



## BFG (Nov 20, 2016)

Well hello was at the top... It's great to be on this forum!! i am looking forward ta having conversations with you all soon. I am going to start a thread so have a look see if you can help me out please.


----------



## CrazySteroids (Nov 20, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## jramseyrob (Nov 21, 2016)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Nov 21, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## yesidont (Dec 4, 2016)

welcome


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (Dec 19, 2016)

Welcome Sir!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2016)

welcome


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 2, 2017)

... welcome..... visit 'Anything Goes Forum' for laughs  ......


----------



## 187Infidel (Jan 3, 2017)

What's up


----------

